# the worst day of my life is today



## Daniel (Jul 28, 2005)

this morning i found my newt ded and my hamster just got freaked the hell out of and died after my cat jump on his cage
so rip pots you were a grate grate hamster
dan


----------



## clareinashby (Oct 16, 2005)

Sorry to hear that Dan, I can empathise.


----------



## Keith (Nov 1, 2005)

awh, so sorry to hear of ur losses  hope u feel a bit better soon


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Sorry to hear about your two losses


----------



## pie_man (Oct 1, 2005)

sorry to hear about that dan  chin up mate


----------



## little_chrissy (Aug 21, 2005)

i nowats its like hon, i lost little laura and couldnt stop cryin for ages but they are in a better place and u will be ok, chin up darlin we have to struggle on xxx


----------



## Daniel (Jul 28, 2005)

chears all im felling a bit better today iv berried them and theve both got propper ingraved grave stones
chears dan


----------



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

sorry to here about your losses dan.


----------



## chocolatecolubrid (Apr 1, 2005)

Sorry to hear about them dan especially at this time of the year


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 22, 2005)

*Sorry for your loss Dan, but remember rainbow bridge*


http://www.indigo.org/rainbowbridge_ver2.html


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

not the sort of day you want really.


----------

